
What Makes a Best-Selling Novel? A Machine Learning Approach - mci
https://marcinciura.wordpress.com/2016/04/17/what-makes-a-best-selling-novel/?hn
======
cJ0th
I can see how one would do such an exercise for fun. But these days I fear
some people really think they need ML to gain insights that could be gained by
good ol' "eyeball inspection" within a few minutes.

